# rc.sysinit.aurthor on a s2



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

If rc.sysint.aurthor get hosed, is there any way to recover without redoing the whole os? I was adding a line to start vserver and must have fubared something up, now it just hangs at the welcome screen.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

First do you have serial bash? if so quickly do chmod 0 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author. if you dont you will have to pull the drive and do that on your computer. also if you dont i would recomend geting it. makes every thing easer


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If you're stuck @ the Welcome screen you'll probably have to pull the drive. Just hook it up your pc and boot with a ptv boot disk or similar, type bootpage -p and mount the partition given by the bootpage command. Then you can check/edit your author file with vi or pico, and after you're done, just make sure to chmod 755 your author file and put it all back together.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

How were you editing it? Sometimes even if I use a 'nix friendly editor if I edit on my PC I mung up files and need to dos2unix them. I find that editing directly on the tivo with joe or vi anything that can seriously bork your system is the safest bet.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I was editing with JOE which I cant stand, I prefer PICO. Ok im off to remove the drive. Thanks guys.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Boot off my zipper cd, made a dir, mounted /dev/hda4 on that dir, and went to work with pico, and its still not booting up, it still hangs at the welcome screen. rc.sysit and rc.sysinit.aurthor look good, I compared them both to rc.sysinit~ and rc.sysinit.aurthor~

Any other ideas


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

disable invocation of the author file and see if it boots?

I assume you checked the tivo boot log?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

How do I do that?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

the rc.sysinit should have a line at the end that calls rc.sysinit.author ... you can comment that out or delete it.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I tried the suggestin from TAsunder but I see no mention of rc.sysinit.author in my rc.sysint. Can someone tell me how to add this line.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

.author isn't called directly from rc.sysinit, it's called from \etc\rc.d\StageG_PostApplication\rc.Sequence_100.InvokeLateStressDiags.sh


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

So should i rem out the call to rc.sysinit.author there? And can i add the serial bash to rc.sysinit?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmm! Is that call always there? I added it to my sysinit manually I thought. Maybe I had a typo in it, that could explain some things...


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

re: author, if you just rename it, it won't get run... that's much safer than mucking around with other scripts

the safest place for serial bash (IMHO) is /test.conf... it doesn't need to be marked executable because it is sourced, it's started very early in the boot process so can be used to stop many reboot loops, and the only real disadvantage is that path changes don't stick for later scripts (like author)

if you add serial bash earlier, make sure that you comment out the call in author.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

SOS, after renaming the author file, im still stuck at the welcome screen. Maybe the rc.sysinit is my issue.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

that could be... do you see logging info through the serial port? if so, what is the last thing it shows?

unless you edited rc.sysinit, I'm not sure how you might have messed it up, but if it doesn't proceed to the "just a few more minutes" screen, then that could definitely be the problem


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wouldn't that info be in /var/log somewhere too?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Partition 0 signature is false, trying alternate
diskboot found partition 0 signature is false.
Ram size = 64
Service number is 1010000C025E29C.
What is password?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

not good... any chance xp or nt was boot when drive was connected?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

no sir, no other drives in the machine. Well if I have to blast it so be it


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Theoretically you can retain your recordings if you redo the OS. Not sure in this case.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I think i can just restore the os from the zipper cd correct? or is it ptv?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well reran zipper and choose to keep my recording and no go, still stuck at welcome screen. So it appears I need to restore my image that I made before zipper.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sk33t3r said:


> Well reran zipper and choose to keep my recording and no go, still stuck at welcome screen. So it appears I need to restore my image that I made before zipper.


hope it isn't too late, but it's probable the damage is ONLY to the bootpage... if you're able to mount and access partitions, the partition table is probably still ok, so a full reimage shouldn't be necessary

feel free to contact via IM if you want to talk about options


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Its not too late yet, I watchin the NASCAR awards, no more racin so I need to get as much nascar as I can before Feb.

So what do I need to do. BTU I added you to my yahoo im as well. Look for sk33t3r


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I reblasted the drive.


----------

